# 2007 Blizzard 810 and accessories $2500



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

I purchased this Blizzard 810 PowerPlow in October of 2007. The A-frame was replaced in 2011. As you can see from the pictures, I have many extra parts included.

Both the shoe box and handheld controllers are completely functional. The handheld comes with the optional headlight switch.

I have the wiring harness and truck side mounts for a 2009 Dodge 2500. I know that 2009 was the last year for this kit. You can research what other year Dodge models it can fit.

Some of the more valuable parts:
2 oil filters
power switch
piston pins
2 new shoes

Known issues: the bottom of the light bar is bent due to the fact I had to chain the plow up when my power switch failed. I have also kept the lights. The tweaked metal should be able to be bent back into place.

The cutting edges are nearly used up.

Other than those two issues, the plow is ready to work. I would like to sell the entire package but if it doesn't sell quickly, I will entertain offers on the extra parts and controllers.

My reason for selling is I switched to a vee plow as I plow narrow gravel roads now.




























More detailed photos available at this link.​


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

Make me an offer. I have a tractor and can load on trailer or truck.


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

Now accepting any unreasonable offer.


----------

